# win 98 erkennt eingebauten ram speicher nicht richtig ??



## foxx21 (1. Dezember 2001)

Hallo habe soeben 256 SDRAM in meinen Computer eingebaut, habe schon mal 128 eingebaut hat bestens funktioniert, nun habe ich da ich ja nur zwei ram Steckplätze hab die standardmäßigen 64MB ausgebaut, doch wenn ich jetzt den pc einschalte, zeigt er mir in der systemsteuerung an das ich nur 128 SDRAM habe , müsste jedoch 128+256 (384) RAM haben, was kann das sein??

bitte um hilfe

-greez


----------



## Flame (4. Dezember 2001)

*und*

Wenn du die 64 drin lässt ist alles ok?

Hast Du verschiedene RAM Bausteine? 
PC 100 und PC 133er eingebaut?
Haben die vielleicht zu große Unterschiede in der Zugriffszeit?

Es ist ungewöhnlich, das heute der RAM nicht angenommen wird aber versuchs doch mal mit herkömmlichen alten Varianten.

Einzeln ausprobieren.
Vielleicht hat ja dein neuer RAM einen weg, und Du hast es bloß nicht gemerkt.
Ansonsten mal von der ersten Bank her, mit dem größten anfangen.

Eigentlich sollte es da keine Probs geben. 

cya :FLAmE:


----------



## Deemax (5. Dezember 2001)

*Ram einbauen*

So weit ich das weiß muß man bein den neuen Boards immer gleiche große Rambausteine einbauen. Bei den etwas älteren Board war es egal. 
Müßte aber in der Boardbeschreibung stehen.

Andere Möglichkeit: Das Board kann nur mit max. z.B. 256 MB Ram bestückt werden.


----------



## Avariel (12. Dezember 2001)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub das Windows 98 so viel Speicher nicht verwalten kann. Also zeigt es einfach nur soviel an (und benutzt auch nur soviel) wie er verwalten kann.
Der restliche Speicher wär dann für´n Müll


----------



## foxx21 (12. Dezember 2001)

hm das denk ich nicht ich hatte früher 128 und 64 hat funktioniert und soweit ich weiß steigt ja win98 erst nach 512 aus, oder? ;-)


----------



## Avariel (12. Dezember 2001)

Ich dachte 512 wär die Obergrenze von WinME. Aber wie gesagt, da kann ich mich irren. Das ist nicht gerade mein Spezialgebiet


----------



## foxx21 (12. Dezember 2001)

hmm weiß sonst noch jemad was ??


----------

